# Photoshop Colours, Requests?



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

Been playing with photoshop for a while now trying to change car colours and I think I've cracked it. So if anyone wants to see how the mk2 will look in a certain colour just ask, and provide a pic of the colour for me to try and match.

This is what I'd be asking for if I was buying one, which looking at how good it looks it very hard not to think about ordering one now!!










2nd Attempt...










Nick


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Can you do metallic? :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

cuTTsy said:


> Can you do metallic?


LOL!!!

Nick, how's this one I just quickly knocked up? I've decided to add it to the 'Lifestyle' range, and I have named it 'Koi Carp Gold' :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

cuTTsy said:


> Can you do metallic? :wink:


Damn you!!  Someone had to ask. I'm trying.

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> Nick, how's this one I just quickly knocked up? I've decided to add it to the 'Lifestyle' range, and I have named it 'Koi Carp Gold' :lol:


Ok so thats really stunning. How the hell are you keeping the metallic shine and changing the colour?

Nick


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nem said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Nick, how's this one I just quickly knocked up? I've decided to add it to the 'Lifestyle' range, and I have named it 'Koi Carp Gold' :lol:
> ...


Select the colour you want, remembering that changing original dark colours will look light, and light colours will look lighter to white.

Use the pen tool to mask out the body, select it as a new layer, then paste it as a new layer. Use the brush tool in 'colour' mode, reduce the opacity to 80% and change the flow to 80%.

Unselect the body and use the eraser to smooth the edges of the body layer.

Adjust the opacity of the layer accordingly

Merge the visble layers

Add any artificial light with some lens flares and global light settings.

Save

Bingo



p.s. to be honest the one above is just a 2 minute job and if I were doing it properly I would have masked out lots of the minor details like the badge etc.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Cheers mate.

I've already got the layers cut out to leave the body to just play with the colour on that. I've had another play and updated my top post with the new version. I've got a much better likeness with the lighting and definition of the lines, but still loosing the shine somehow.

Nick


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nem said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> I've already got the layers cut out to leave the body to just play with the colour on that. I've had another play and updated my top post with the new version. I've got a much better likeness with the lighting and definition of the lines, but still loosing the shine somehow.
> 
> Nick


Nick

You need to adjust the opactiy of the main body and also use the brush to give a colour burn and/or darken & lighten in places of light saturation. Also have a play with the global light on the key reflective areas, that will help. It will soon come together (I speak from nearly 8 years of using it professionally). Each tool behaves differently depending on what picture you are PS'ing, so the key with PS is to evaluate the picture BEFREOHAND to guage what tools are required (using your knowledge of how the tools work), and not to use the tools to manipulate the picture and then see what the results are.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Stunning. I'll have a look at that indeed then. Appreciated.

Nick


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> I just quickly knocked up?


Smartarse! :roll: :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > I just quickly knocked up?
> ...


Yeah, and..... ? :roll: :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I like that colour. MKII doesnt have any strong colours.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I really like it  If I was ordering a new one I would be paying the extra Â£1500 for the special order colour for it. (but I'm not )

Nick


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Could you please do me a black one of that, and also a black one with the spoiler up like at the Berlin presentation - MANY THANKS MATE and top work!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OOO I like this thread can I request a New Focus ST Tangarine colour on the mk2 TT please?  :wink: :-*


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll have a go at the orange one tonight, no problem.

However, black is a no go as the way I'm doing it it will loose all the pannel definition and door handle etc etc. Sorry.

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Nick


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

WINNER NEM ABSOLUTE WINNER [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Nick


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Great Work.

I really must try and learn PS / layers etc... in the meantime, I don't suppose you could knock up a quick purple one Nem, if u see wot I mean etc... :lol:


















_Thanks in advance_

Andy


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

nice work Nem! (and Kev :wink: )

wish I had them there PS skills


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Cheers Dee 

Having said that tho, I've been trying a pruple one but am getting no where fast. It's too dark a colour to do the same way as I have been doing, same problem as I had with doing a black one.

Nick


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Purple is a very difficult colour to do becasue it is essentially black with various hues. To replicate the colour is impossible when there is lots of dark areas to manipulate, but with a bit of gentle persuassion it can 'just' be done to some sort of effect. Here's a a quick attempt, but it's by no means perfect and would take a lot more work on the door and other areas to make the black look less black and more purple!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Thats a very good piece of work mate. If I'm right I believe that car was a black one which I would imagine is easier to lighten to purple, that it is for me to go from silver to a dark colour like I was doing.



Nick


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nem said:


> Thats a very good piece of work mate. If I'm right I believe that car was a black one which I would imagine is easier to lighten to purple, that it is for me to go from silver to a dark colour like I was doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Nick


I started with a dark coloured car (in this case black), which makes it easier to replicate tones of a similar pitch. The light areas will colour easily with a simple colur brush, then you have to go over the coloured areas to darken them (not too dark though!), but the bugger is the pitches of black that are close to the hex 0000, becasue these are natural black that can not be altered that easily (as seen in the door). Don't forget NOT to 'colour' reflected colours in the cars paint in the orginal image. 

To be honest, i'm not that happy with it, but i've posted now so it stays up.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I never thought about reflections of colour on the bodywork not being altered when you change the paint colour. Doh!

Thanks for the tips again tho, appreciated 

Nick


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Yep, that is good work KMPowell.

And helpful too. :wink:


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Well f**k me well done! That looks great - Â£1,500 for a special colour is it, hmmm 8) 
You photoshop boys are blimmin great. Kev, well done old bean, er... red seats? No, I won't ask, you've done enuf already 8)

Cheers
Andy


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Yeah but purple with red leather? :lol: [smiley=sick2.gif] :wink: . Come on you smarty pants paint shop guys get the leather sorted too  :-* :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

kmpowell said:


>


Red and purple just so don't go :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Dotti said:


> Red and purple just so don't go :lol:


Unless it's the 70's and you're a pimp...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jdn said:


> Yep, that is good work KMPowell.
> 
> And helpful too. :wink:


Perhaps you'll realise now that I'm not the big bad wolf you paint me out to be! (oh and that I can actually use PS).... :wink:


----------

